# Wifi Autoconnect not working [Solved]

## Spargeltarzan

Hello dear community,

Every time I start my lenovo-yoga notebook I have to connect to the wifi network manually, autoconnecting doesn't work.

Use Kernel 4.12.5 with Gnome 3.22 from dantrell overlay. (maybe not the cause)

The issue is reproducible on two other computers setup the same way.

Will appreciate any approach how to fix!

RegardsLast edited by Spargeltarzan on Mon Aug 28, 2017 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

Work through https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD and it will work.

Most of the other methods need more complicated setup.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

I worked through this and activated dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant with the necessary config files, but no connection can be established.

```
no carrier found
```

I stopped these services again and my non-autoconnecting wifi works again.

Any idea what is the problem?

Further, will I be able to use my normal GNOME gui in the settings and panel to connect to networks with this setup or will I need to use the dhcpcd-ui from net-misc/dhcpcd? This gui looks like from 2 decades ago and also I do not want to work through wpa_supplicant config files every time I use a new wifi at a coffee shop, so I definitely prefer a solution which integrates to the native GNOME. Will it be possible with dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant?

Regards,

----------

## charles17

 *Spargeltarzan wrote:*   

> I worked through this and activated dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant with the necessary config files, but no connection can be established.
> 
> ```
> no carrier found
> ```
> ...

 

The connection should be established at boot.  

Could you please do a reboot and then post your condensed dmesg output as described in https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#dmesg (be sure to do the right replacements).

 *Spargeltarzan wrote:*   

>  I do not want to work through wpa_supplicant config files every time ...

 Use wpa_gui instead.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

Hi!

Due to another issue with iio-sensor-proxy I migrated to GNOME with systemd and here the wifi autoconnecting with the networkmanager works!

Regards

----------

